# Barclays



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

A few days ago I commented in another thread that as of the time of writing, Barclays Bank was still flying the flag in Albufeira.

But on my way back from Faro today, I noticed that "Barclays" had been replaced by the colours of another financial institution


----------

